# Need Advice. IPad or Samsung Tablet



## wrenie (Jan 21, 2003)

I need advice on whether I should buy an IPad or a Samsung Tablet. Is the ipad that much superior to a tablet or are they about the same. I can get a larger tablet for the same money. What do you think? Thank you....Wrenie


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Samsung, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The iPad _is_ a tablet. I have Apple products and Samsung products and, for me, any additional price for Apple is well worth it. I have no idea which you should buy; if I were buying a tablet it would probably be an iPad.


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

SAMSUNG Galaxy Note Pro 12.2 Quad Core 3GB Memory 64GB 12.2" 2560 x 1600 White Touchscreen Tablet Android 4.4 (KitKat)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834131697


----------



## ChrisRogers (Dec 31, 2015)

iPad. It has a good performance. A9 chip is so powerful.


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

https://www.google.com/search?q=ipa....10047j0j8&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8


----------



## per80 (Jul 2, 2014)

I would say that you need to ask yourself what you want/need it for. What do you want it to do and what do you want to do with it? I have iPad II. Yeah, its a slick, tough, quality piece of kit. I use it because it's good at consuming the web. Personally I can't be bothered to use it for anything productive. But that might be my laziness and unwillingness to get to grips with the right apps. If I were to buy another tablet size device, I would hope that I could find a Windows (cos that's what my office PC is) based one. I still have no idea how to do a simple thing like get music onto the iPad while, I guess, you just drag the files from your PC onto a Windows based one, I would hope.


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Yep, there is no single "best " for everyone. If there were, there would be no others. 

Which might be best for someone depends on that someone.


----------



## satchpig (Feb 27, 2016)

What do you want to use the tablet for? If like most people it's just for general browsing, emails, photos, tv etc then I would go for an Android tablet. I'm an app developer and use iOS and Android phones and tablets every day. Android operating systems in my opinion are more flexible than iOS.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

I had the same choice between Samsung and iPad and watched it to replace my old Netbook. Since I already used itunes for music and video, it would have been mad to switch platform and itunes is so easy to use to sync with my PC unlike Android type tools. Also I watched to watch video and it and the Apple turns out to best, easy and powerful tablet to use and I haven;t regretted my decision.


----------

